# What to wear with this vest? ro pic



## sweetsweettart (Mar 6, 2008)

okay from a post on another board,  apparently everyone hates this but i don't care, i like it. Evidently I like tacky clothes! lol!!   I am a musician/performer and i wear "stage" clothes.  I like japanese fashion, edgy rocker clothes, outlandish/whimsical clothing and accessories, lots of glittery things, and i wear this stuff whether I am performing or running to the store. lol. i like to wear tutus and crazy hats and sunglasses. lol.  I am definitely not conservative in any way, and I can be since I have a fun lifestyle and career. just so you know where I am coming from....

i think this vest is a little too plunging to wear without anything underneath, like I do some of my other vests.  Sometimes I just wear a fancy bra, so the lace ruffles show underneath the vest.

should i wear a rocker tee underneath? or a silky, puff sleeve collar shirt. maybe some kind of white bottoms/skirt/shhorts.  god forbid, I be too tacky looking...LMAO... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k2...t/100_3431.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k2...t/100_3432.jpg


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally I would recommend;band t-shirt underneath(not a tight fit one, quite a loose/baggy one) and don't do it up. please please please do not wear anything white on your bottom half
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tuck the band tee in some high waisted trousers or just a plain mini for a casual look. Thats what I would go for.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 6, 2008)

i think that would kinda look cute over a very well fitted button dress shirt thats buttoned very low and wear it with a lacy something for the cleavage lol.. but im not sure how it would look in real life :S

the asian girls are sporting that kind of look back in vancouver with a slightly different vest style


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

aww i love waistcoats!! its like a kate moss style over here lol i own 2, black and grey and i can dress them up or down.  If i wanna look like dressed up i usually wear a black cami underneath, i have a silk one from lipsy which makes my boobs look HUGE haha so its great for under both waistcoats... 

ORR

if i wanna look casual but trendy i wear either a long sleeved thin top or a round necked t-shirt with plenty of accessories and skinny jeans.


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_Personally I would recommend;band t-shirt underneath(not a tight fit one, quite a loose/baggy one) and don't do it up. please please please do not wear anything white on your bottom half
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tuck the band tee in some high waisted trousers or just a plain mini for a casual look. Thats what I would go for._

 

why dont you like white? just curious lol
you dont think white trouser cuff shorts would look good?  well i dont like denim on denim so I dont want to to wear any jeans, would a really light rinsed jean be bad? i dont like denim and black together either really, i thought a black pinstripe trouser might look cute, but ehhh i dont know...or maybe even some print/pattern pants... i guess i just need to take it in to a store and try it on with a bunch of things....


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 6, 2008)

UrbanOutfitters.com > Lux Striped Modal Cowlneck
UrbanOutfitters.com > BDG Skinny Pant

I think something like this would like nice. please don't do a white bottom it's just my opinion but i think it might look bad. i'd stick to something tighter fitting as a pant or legging like bottom in a solid black and a lighter slightly looser fitting top so youre not walking around in a super tight outfit and if you have pumps that are studded similarly to the vest i think it would be nice.


----------



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

white sleevless vest top would look nice for a casual look


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with the band tee suggestion...
Those tube bras from American Apparel would be amazing underneath 
Cotton Spandex Ruched Front Tube Bra - Intimates Tops - American Apparel Online Store Canada, 
Lamé Ruched Front Tube Bra - Intimates Tops - American Apparel Online Store Canada.
. 
For bottoms skinny jeans!!!!! 
OR one of the short tight jersey skirts from American Apparel
Interlock Pencil Skirt - Day to Night - American Apparel Online Store Canada 
Interlock Mini Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store Canada 
OR basic leggings 
Cotton Spandex Jersey Legging - - American Apparel Online Store Canada ...with riding/cowboy boots


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 7, 2008)

what about a black washed denim/white pinstriped trouser pant? or maybe a plaid skirt? or checkered one? i dont know I kinda think a print/pattern would look rockin'...

whats so bad about white? i like dressy white cuff shorts and skirts in the summer time....i am a tiny person so i dont have to worry about white making me look big, i know all about that optical illusion stuff


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 7, 2008)

@sweetsweettart

wearing white on the bottom half just gives me the connotation of girl chavs in like stretchy white trousers. which I am sure isn't you lol just the images in my head scare me, but if you wear white cut off short, I think it would look good with a baggy tee or a dark cotton shirt, I really have an image of wearing a straw hat with it aswell al la Mischa Barton lol


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_@sweetsweettart

wearing white on the bottom half just gives me the connotation of girl chavs in like stretchy white trousers. which I am sure isn't you lol just the images in my head scare me, but if you wear white cut off short, I think it would look good with a baggy tee or a dark cotton shirt, I really have an image of wearing a straw hat with it aswell al la Mischa Barton lol_

 
lol cool


----------

